# What Part of Accessible Don't You Understand



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2019)

These LED drivers are becoming so popular we now have upwards of 30-40 in a small condo and over 100-160 in a new home.  The LED drivers for these "puck" lights must be accessible because they act as a junction box and have to be pulled out the hole for the light.  In this case they have tie-wrapped them and in another picture actually screwed the housing to the ceiling.  Try telling your customer that you have to cut open the drywall to change them because someone secured it in place.  Very common problem.


----------



## north star (Jul 20, 2019)

*% ~ %*

Which NEC violation, or violations do you cite ?
How does this get corrected to a compliant install ?

Thanks !

*% ~ %*


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 20, 2019)

324.29


----------



## ICE (Jul 20, 2019)

410.24(B)
Electric-discharge and LED luminaires surface mounted over concealed outlet, pull, or junction boxes and designed not to be supported solely by the outlet box shall be provided with suitable openings in the back of the luminaire to provide access to the wiring in the box.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> 410.24(B)
> Electric-discharge and LED luminaires surface mounted over concealed outlet, pull, or junction boxes and designed not to be supported solely by the outlet box shall be provided with suitable openings in the back of the luminaire to provide access to the wiring in the box.



Your reference is not applicable as these are not surface mounted.


----------



## ICE (Jul 22, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Your reference is not applicable as these are not surface mounted.


Ya I saw that......what is the correct reference.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> Ya I saw that......what is the correct reference.



314.29

Chris must have dyslexia with his answer.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 22, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> 324.29



Do you have a fever?  324.29?


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2019)

Can you provide a picture of the proper arrangement of the fixture and driver.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2019)

ICE said:


> Can you provide a picture of the proper arrangement of the fixture and driver.



As you can see by the post above, the driver is connected to the house wiring and must be capable of being removed and replaced through the hole for the light.  The light hole is always large enough for the driver to fit through.  Sometimes they make the house connection to the driver after the drywall is up and sometimes they have it already hooked up before they drywall depending on the inspector's preference


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is another example of someone doing it wrong because this CJ6 strap is going to keep the driver from being able to be removed.  In this case I prefer that they don't install the driver and just have the wire hanging down and make the driver connection after the drywall is up then slide it up in place.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2019)

Thnk Jar, "good" stuff.


----------

